# Reels On Wheels Sr Pier Cart with Hitch Caddy



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Selling my Pier Cart with liner, bait bin, and cart caddy. I believe the cart retailed for $200 and the caddy was $150. In good shape. Looking for $250 cash or trade for rod rack / basket. Looking for something to go on the front of a Tacoma. Will throw in some cash for the right rack. Located in Sanford NC but am in the Raleigh area often. Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

That’s a good deal. If I didn’t have mine I would jump on that. Cart new is $289 and the carrier New is $149.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

You heard the man, the cart is worth more than I remembered paying for it. Someone take this off my hands!


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Any plans on being in the obx this spring?


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Headed to Nags Head Saturday, let me know if I need to bring it!


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Still available..


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

I plan on going to Hatteras April 12th weekend, any chance you'll be going?


----------

